
Show HN: How I accidentally hacked a whole startup ecosystem - LukeFitzpatrick
http://blog.ghacklabs.com/how-to-hack-a-startup-ecosystem-by-list-hacking/
======
rreichman
How is this hacking the ecosystem?

